# Cadel Evans



## Chuffy (21 Jul 2007)

Am I alone in hoping that Cadel Evans doesn't win the TdF? I don't mind who wins really, I'm not a one man fan, but he hasn't done anything to deserve it. Just TT'ed fairly well and wheel-sucked the rest of the course. If he wins without attacking or doing _something_ then it will be a bit of an injustice.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2007)

There's still a long way to go Chuffy, but I see what you mean!!


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2007)

"wheel-sucked"!! I'm not really a fan of Cadel's but I think that's harsh. He doesn't have much of a team around him so he's left to fend for himself as best he can. Besides, he did try and put the hammer down on a couple of occasions a few days back.


----------



## laurence (21 Jul 2007)

you could say the same for Kloden, he's not much of an attacker.

Cadel certainly earned the pink in the Giro a few years back and fought valiantly to keep it (in vain).

for someone without a team, he's riding very well to be up there. he'll not attack if there's little chance of doing some damage and when others have team-mates, that's often.

i reckon he'll up the pace in the next few days.

L


----------



## Steve Austin (22 Jul 2007)

Evans will struggle to hold on to some of the stronger climbers if they choose to attack him. Which i think they will


----------



## yenrod (22 Jul 2007)

And he certainly did....

Though he's still got a fighting chance but looks still slightish and I think thats what Chuffs is seeing..?

Rasmussen is looking strong - what happens after this I don't know tom.s a several col stage and simply can't see the top five going for it again ?

Maybe a break with someone who's in the latter 10 and Rabo will have to pay to get help to get em back, maybe ????????


----------



## spesh (22 Jul 2007)

Evans has always given me the impression that he's on the limit when in lead groups on the big climbs, he's not looked any different from say, two years ago.

Rasmussen and Contador found Evans's limit today, and if the same happens tomorrow, the little Aussie's only chance of overall victory is if the two climbers have at least one _jour sans _or crash right out...


----------



## Chuffy (22 Jul 2007)

I'd have given Evans some credit if he'd attacked today but, as Spesh said, Rasmussen and Contador found him out. I'd expect them to try and do more damage tomorrow and drop Evans from the top three. Rasmussen has got to try and drop Contador at some point though and that's going to be a bit tricky...


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2007)

What about Wegelius? Rode brilliantly today and is moving up the GC, we could well have a future podium finisher here.


----------



## laurence (22 Jul 2007)

i get the impression that that is his top speed on a climb.

he'll try and get the upper hand in the time trial, but i think he'll lose too much time in the next two big mountain stages.

L


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jul 2007)

Evans is good but not great and I can't see him getting on the podium at the moment, but stranger things have happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (23 Jul 2007)

Indurain - 5 tdfs in a row. Very similar tactics to Evans apart from building up an advantage early on. He just crushed folk's hopes by snuffing out any meaningful attacks - an awesome display of power and control if boring to watch. Still in a 3 week race it's a completely acceptable and impressive way to win (IMO obviously!).

Evans has been found out though - limit reached in both sets of mountains. in fact I wondered if he was a little foolish to be so honest after the stage where Moreau kept attacking, by saying pretty much that he only just managed to hang on. What's the thoughts on that?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (23 Jul 2007)

I don't think his confession will have come as a great suprise to any of his rivals. 

Afterall, they would have seen his face and body language on the bike!


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jul 2007)

I agree with that Tim, all of the riders will know more or less what the other ones are up to and how they feel. Even just watching on TV you can easily spot some riders when they are in trouble!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajevans (23 Jul 2007)

He may not be an exciting rider, but consistancy is a massive virtue in stage racing. I wish him well, and not just because I've got the same surname.

I don't want Rasmussen to win as I belive the current controversy over his missed drugs tests will be damaging to the sport. My fingers are crossed for Contador and Evans.


----------



## rustychisel (23 Jul 2007)

Yeah, Contador looks very good. Saw him race the TDU 2 years ago when he was on the comeback trail...

Still, one bad or inconsistent day in the mountains and it's curtains for any of 'em.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Jul 2007)

didn't much like the way he spat his dummy out when tv reporter suggested that evans was _now_ considered a favourite for the overall gc. 

aussies brag when they win, cadel, not before


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2007)

alecstilleyedye said:


> didn't much like the way he spat his dummy out when tv reporter suggested that evans was _now_ considered a favourite for the overall gc.
> 
> aussies brag when they win, cadel, not before


After yesterday he was whining that Millar and Saunier Duval were "stupid" for going "too fast". Whining Aussie losers, gotta love 'em!


----------



## Squaggles (23 Jul 2007)

Other riders going too fast , I used to have that problem when I raced as well


----------



## spesh (23 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> After yesterday he was whining that Millar and Saunier Duval were "stupid" for going "too fast". Whining Aussie losers, gotta love 'em!



He's described the peloton as "riding like amateurs" today. 

Can't see him getting any help tomorrow, then.


----------



## Steve Austin (23 Jul 2007)

Sounds like the emotional words of a man who has just realised he's not going to win yellow......


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> Sounds like the emotional words of a man who has just realised he's not going to win yellow......


Or make it to third. My heart bleeds.


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Jul 2007)

He must now realise that barring accidents to others he will not be in Yellow this year. To say some 'ill advised' things when talking to reporters after a hard day in the saddle is not suprising to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blonde (24 Jul 2007)

Oooh what a Diva! 

He should have calmed down and had a cup of Ovaltine or something before speaking to the press! Of course we don't know what they asked him to get that response....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> After yesterday he was whining that Millar and Saunier Duval were "stupid" for going "too fast". Whining Aussie losers, gotta love 'em!


he did have a point though as mayo was struggling at the back after


----------



## trustysteed (25 Jul 2007)

his voice makes him sound as if he should ride for the brown jersey!


----------



## andrew_s (26 Jul 2007)

Perhaps he'll be a bit more cheerful now he's only got to gain 1m53s in the final time trial to move into yellow.


----------



## roshi chris (26 Jul 2007)

I hope he doesn't win. Apart from him being a typical whingeing Aussie excusemonkey, he's one of the dullest riders in the peloton. Winning by virtue of others failing just doesn't rate in my book. ITs supposed to be entertaining after all isn't it?
Give me Alexandre 'one more pint for the road' Vinokourov any day.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jul 2007)

He is not the most charismatic member of the peleton but he does get on with the job. IF he wins it will be for hard work and for that he has to be given credit!!


----------



## rustychisel (26 Jul 2007)

Oh no, Keith, surely you must be in the wrong. After all, the learned gentlemen of this thread have thus far insinuated that Cadel is

- a homosexual
- stupid, or at least, a thickie
- a whinger

and they must, such celebrated armchair pundits, be perfectly correct. I'll leave it there, I think.


----------



## Two sheds (26 Jul 2007)

Well Tornado Tom disagrees with you disparagers of Cadel.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jul07/jul26news3

And I agree. He may not be the most exciting racer, but out of the top 10 he's the only one I'd put my shirt on as clean.

Personally, if I'd been on the rivet for 200km and some journo stuck a mike in my face and made a patronising statement, I'd lose my sense of humour as well.


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2007)

Ill considered perhaps but not patronising. I don't think any slight was meant by it, quite the opposite. But I wouldn't read too much into it really. Journo's poor question at the end of a knackering ride, all things considered, just in the nature of things really.

Cadel backed himself obviously but, to be fair, his was just one of the names in the frame at the beginning of the tour. I rated him as I do Leipheimer - a possible but not a probable. Credit to him though, he's worked hard and hung in there.


----------



## Two sheds (26 Jul 2007)

Point taken. 

Also perhaps we need less excitement, if exciting racing means Pantani, Landis, Vino, Rasmussen...


----------



## andy_wrx (26 Jul 2007)

I'm actually coming round to Cadel now.

His riding is dull, strained. He hangs-on at the back. He can't respond to sudden accellerations, he has to drag himself painfully back. Eventually he gets dropped.

My car would be like that if I removed the turbo - it would become 'naturally aspirated'.

Perhaps Cadel is a rider who is 'naturally aspirated', up against riders who aren't...


----------



## chris42 (26 Jul 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> I'm actually coming round to Cadel now.
> 
> His riding is dull, strained. He hangs-on at the back. He can't respond to sudden accellerations, he has to drag himself painfully back. Eventually he gets dropped.
> 
> ...




I understand hi is much bigger than other riders, frame etc, so he is a VERY VERY good climber he is not a super small thin mountain goat like contador.


----------



## andy_wrx (26 Jul 2007)

chris42 said:


> I understand hi is much bigger than other riders, frame etc, so he is a VERY VERY good climber he is not a super small thin mountain goat like contador.
> __________________
> *I could have been a pro if I hadn't of eaten all of the pies!*



Bit heartfelt that, Chris ?
Are you saying he likes pies too ?


----------



## chris42 (26 Jul 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> Bit heartfelt that, Chris ?
> Are you saying he likes pies too ?




LOL no just what ligget said on the highlights last night.


----------



## fuzzy29 (26 Jul 2007)

I'm hoping Evans wins. Given that boring Indurain never won a road stage during his 5 wins, you can hardly complain about Cadel's style. Add to that it would sound better to say that the last clean winner of the Tour was 2007 rather than 1990.


----------

